# Which set top box for Freeview/ Topup TV?



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Now that I've sorted out that I can receive Freeview/Topup TV in my new house (thanks to everyone who helped) I need to choose a set top box for use with my TiVo. There appear to be loads out there either new or on eBay. I was wondering if there were any which are better or worse than the rest or should I just go for a name brand like Sony, Panasonic or Philips?

I am thinking that RGB out via SCART (standard I guess) and compatability with the TiVo control wand are a must as is compatibility with topup TV. Twin tuners and a HDD might be nice for those times when there's a programme clash. Er, I can't think of anyting else.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oops, sorry, I didn't spot http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=258779 . Please ignore this thread <embarrassed>


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Can I suggest that you borrow an STB from a friend and prove the reception at your new address before potentially splashing out on an all-singing all-dancing new one for use with TiVo, especially if it turns out you can't reliably receive the TopUp-TV mux - be a shame to waste money getting a TUTV-compatible box and buying a subscription if your reception isn't up to it....


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Fair point, thanks I'll do that.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I understand that TopUp may not be taking new subscriptions anymore and will close as a subscription service (as we currently know it) in February.

In future you will only be able to view TopUp tv with a TopUp Anytime box.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

Noooo  I don't want their box, I want my TiVo


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think TUTV were attracting enough subscribers with their limited-hours time-shared channels, so they decided to go for the VOD-style option, with selected programmes from each of their channels being available anytime. 

Personally, I don't think that time-shared pay tv will ever work on DTT - it onyl just worked with On/ITV Digital when they had more full-time channels.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

I thought that the whole point of PVR's was that the time that a show is transmitted is irrelevant. I can't remember the last time that I watched LIVE TV. So why does it matter if the channels are available for a limited time only, as long as the shows that you like are being transmitted sometime?


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

I hardly ever watch programmes live, except for F1 and the football. The problem with TUTV was that you'd only get a limited subset of the hours for any particular channel, eg you only get UKTV Gold between 12pm and 2am, so anything on in the morning can't be recorded or viewed.


----------



## TTL32 (Aug 11, 2006)

OK, I see, I hadn't realised that - mind you I don't think that there's much on UK Gold in the morning


----------

